# How Big



## Oscar (Feb 25, 2003)

How big do these get and what size tank do i need for these


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What kind of piranha would help. Tank size I say get the biggest you can afford.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What fish are you referring to?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

an oscar?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How big does the what get, and what size do you need huh?????







HeH Heh


----------



## Oscar (Feb 25, 2003)

well what is the smallest piranha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Generally speaking people say you need 20 gallons per fish in a school of pygos to achieve maximum growth and comfort. Personally I believe in overstocking a bit so you can stretch that number. People with big solitary serras have been known to get a 75-200g tank just for them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i will be stocking my tank with a few piranha's


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

10,000 gallons minimum


----------

